# Can someone explain to me the enjoyment of keeping Shrimps?



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

I wana know what you guys like about shrimps so much, cause they seem pretty boring in my opinion


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

They make really good fish food.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

colourful, good for small tanks, good accents on a nice aquascape, interesting behaviour, interesting and rewarding (not just financial, but rewarding the sense of breeding anything) to breed, many varieties available, beneficial for some planted tanks...etc...etc....


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

CanadaPleco said:


> They make really good fish food.














Seriously tho, What Hitch said. The Red-White colors of the CRS are very pretty if you get like SS or higher grade but that is a pretty mint for that.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Seriously tho, What Hitch said. The Red-White colors of the CRS are very pretty if you get like SS or higher grade but that is a pretty mint for that.


LOL!, i personally like fish that i can actually see from a distance


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's just like the shrimp keepers reverse the question. I want to know why you guys love Peacock bass so much, cause they are a waste of space, grows huge and I can buy them (large mouth bass) at supermarket for $7.99 a pound


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> It's just like the shrimp keepers reverse the question. I want to know why you guys love Peacock bass so much, cause they are a waste of space, grows huge and I can buy them (large mouth bass) at supermarket for $7.99 a pound


yea i completely agree. I'm simply stating my personal opinion.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

i first bought cherry red shrimps for feeding my stingray. i end up liking these shrimps more than my ray. they breed like crazy, cleans algae off plants, they are always so active. My L25 likes them even more than i do

the best thing about fish/shrimps that you cant see from far is you dont see big pieces of poop in the tank.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Marowana said:


> i first bought cherry red shrimps for feeding my stingray. i end up liking these shrimps more than my ray. they breed like crazy, cleans algae off plants, they are always so active. My L25 likes them even more than i do
> 
> the best thing about fish/shrimps that you cant see from far is you dont see big pieces of poop in the tank.


lol have to agree with you on that one.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Here:





And youy can keep it in a 2 gal tank !!!


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

that is insaneee . do they need plants to survive?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Check out some vidoes*

Look at the following movies, they are all short:

















and they are just mine unprofessional plain videos. You can easily find more stunning shrimps on youTube.
Then, you can get a small 5 gallon tank and keep these live treasures at home, in front of your eye, all the time! Isn't this amazing?


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm a little bit obsessed with breeding things. 

I used to be big into livebearers (still kinda am), but the whole shrimp reproduction and watching babies hatch really did win me over. 

I also study reproduction academically/clinically.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Look at the following movies, they are all short:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are cool little creatures. But personally i still prefer watching predatory fish.


----------

